# nsce,get an offical score



## Garfield01 (19 Jul 2012)

hi folk's
i have a question for people who have passed the nsce exam my grandson passed it in 2011 and was nominated for the howard award he had a score of 87% i asked his co for an offical document so i would have it to give to him when he gets older,his co said there was no such document but i was talking to an office in gagetown tuesday this week and he tells me the cadet should of recieved a folder with his score and how he did on various parts of the exam so i would like to know of others that have passed the nsce exam what they recieved after they had passed. i thank you for any help you can give me


----------



## Chang (21 Jul 2012)

All I received back when I did it in '04 was a certificate. Nothing with scores written on it.


----------

